
People in a conference room can create enough CO2 to impair cognitive function - nerfhammer
https://twitter.com/netmanchris/status/1106933045737721856
======
ideonexus
Best reply on the thread was: Now show us what 20-30 students in a single
classroom does to air quality. I went to a brand new high school in 1992.
There was a phenomenon of a few students passing out here and there. It was
discovered after the first quarter that no one had opened the vents to the
outdoors and the building was circulating the inside air around.

There are several comments about personal AQI sensors. Can anyone recommend an
affordable one? Mostly for scientific curiosity.

~~~
NullPrefix
Pulling external air reduces thermal efficiency. All was accounted for.

~~~
kittiepryde
It's normal for CO2 to be measured and outside air to be fed into the HVAC
system to compensate. If you don't have sensors you should be running off an
occupancy schedule, and assuming a full load of students in each classroom
while occupied to calculate your required makeup.

~~~
jcims
Would be interesting to get a little robot to walk a building and sample air
quality to find dead zones where there isn’t good replenishment.

------
chansiky
I discovered the importance of fresh air last year because I have downstairs
room in my apartment with no operable windows. I wondered why I always felt
tired when I worked from there. Anectodal, but it turns out it was just a
matter of air quality. Now I keep my windows open as much as possible. It was
above 32 degrees recently and so I opened my windows and keep them open. I now
prefer to be cold with fresh air than warm with bad air. This is really an
unfortunate consequence of modern building systems, that all buildings are
more or less isolated ecosystems circulating HVAC air.

------
growlist
I have the privilege of working from home and always wondered why I would feel
like death when visiting the office. I strongly suspect this is the answer.

------
jcims
Would be interesting to see what CO2 levels look like in office buildings
throughout the year. In the middle of summer and winter, more makeup air
coming in from outside raises HVAC costs. I don’t know what industry practices
are for large scale HVAC but if there’s a way to save money I’m guessing there
are cases where building managers will cut the margins thin.

